# Laurence Shahlaei & Terry Hollands Deadlift Training



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great recent footage of both guys deadlifting in prep for the 2011 WSM next month...

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/08/laurence-shahlaei-terry-hollands.html


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

terri hollands all the way... 4th maybe 3rd .

Shame jimmy marku is riddled with injuries


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

monsterballs said:


> terri hollands all the way... 4th maybe 3rd .
> 
> Shame jimmy marku is riddled with injuries


I hope so need some some Brits in the top 5 this year battering for a podium!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> terri hollands all the way... 4th maybe 3rd .
> 
> Shame jimmy marku is riddled with injuries


terry is a freak of nature . ive witnessed with my own eyes him pulling 440kg in front of me. every time ive trained with him he's pulled or lifted something that just makes my jaw drop!

laurence's pressing is somewhat mad. in my opinion he is a stronger presser than terry. he did hold the world record until zavvy smashed it


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

The speed with which they pulled those freakish weights especially the 400kg is just awesome. All the best to both of them in this years WSM.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Us Dartford boys are fcuking strong.....

....well Terry is anyway...haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Terry and Loz are both beasts and should place very well indeed given the right circumstances and as long as both men avoid and injuries etc.

Both men are going to do the UK very proud this year IMO


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i watched terry bench press 240 in my gym other day and i was just literally gobsmacked, i hit a 150 that day and i felt king of the world, till i see him do that... jaw dropping stuff


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

shane22 said:


> i watched terry bench press 240 in my gym other day and i was just literally gobsmacked, i hit a 150 that day and i felt king of the world, till i see him do that... jaw dropping stuff


Terry has unreal static strength, and the guy can move fast when he needs to aswell, imo here favourite for a brit to take a podium spot this year at the worlds


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> terry has at last built up his endurance and fitness to match his worldclass level strength and raw power, if he stays injury free and healthy he is one of the few who can hang with brian shaw, loz is close but doesnt quite have the sheer power that terry does, he has improved a lot though, his overheads and deadlift are much better.


Agree with all youve said, I really hope he stays injury free and performs 100 % cause as you say he can hang with the very best if he does, cant wait for the worlds now, this year is a real open one with Z, Shaw, Tel etc its anyones game IMO, but Shaw would have to be my favourite this year !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it being shown on the box? Eurosport maybe?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Think its being shown on challenge now mate but not certain


----------



## motty (May 13, 2011)

It's being shown on channel 5 this year but will still be around Xmas time.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Think its being shown on challenge now mate but not certain


WSM 2010 on challenge at the moment


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

wonder if they will be showing it in the states....torrents


----------

